# New gear for 2008



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

great add on to your decoys


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Did you do that yourself? Looks cool.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

No i wish , Away has it being released.
it will work on any decoy and is weather proof.
(pat pending)


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

deputy said:


> No i wish , Away has it being released.
> it will work on any decoy and is weather proof.
> (pat pending)


 
Looks like I might need to get one of those. Looks great. Any idea of how much$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I should have a price point soon.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice! Talk about following the advice "don't stalk birds for fear your tracking another hunter." This one would cinch the deal for sure.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks similar to the one I made up this past spring, only mine was full strut.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

really how did you do it we have had this in pryototype use for 3seasons now in testiong


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

deputy said:


> really how did you do it we have had this in pryototype use for 3seasons now in testiong


A Buckwing decoy, a hot glue gun, turkey feathers and some spare time. I'll see if I can get a pic of him to share.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Ack said:


> A Buckwing decoy, a hot glue gun, turkey feathers and some spare time. I'll see if I can get a pic of him to share.






I am going to work on him a little more this winter....adding more feathers, and doing away with the legs so I can mount him on a stake (for wind movement).


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Ack,

That is awesome! Wow I'm impressed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ack, You need to go in business buddy that thing looks awesome. I think yours looks better than the commercial one. 

I have a full strut mounted gobbler in which I put back pack straps on, the thing is priceless.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

NIce Work Ack.......Most be a little hard to transport huh.....Mack


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks great..

thats for sure .

the model we have is on and off any decoy out therre except full sturts
and goes on and off and is very portable and packable. nice work ack looks awesome .


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

deputy said:


> Looks great..
> 
> thats for sure .
> 
> ...


That's what intrigues me about the Turkey Skinz. Especially if they'll work on the old feather flex decoys I use. Hopefully they'll have some at the "Huntin Time Expo" at the Delta Plex in January. I've always appreciated the easy to use products that A-way has produced.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

bigrackmack said:


> NIce Work Ack.......Most be a little hard to transport huh.....Mack


Yep, but just about any full strut decoy is. I hunt several places that are open fields, so it's not bad carrying him there. It's when you get into the woods that it gets a little tricky carrying him around.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ack said:


> Yep, but just about any full strut decoy is. I hunt several places that are open fields, so it's not bad carrying him there. It's when you get into the woods that it gets a little tricky carrying him around.


I said the same thing Ack, Vowed never to carry my full strut mount in the woods and only use it on field birds. But after seeing the effectiveness of the decoy it always got a ride on my back.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

You guys are just going to have to put a cute little orange vest on those full struts as you carry them out to the woods. :lol:


----------

